

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a good CDN? - jme27

Can anyone recommend a cost effective reliable CDN for media hosting? We'll be serving static files that are part of an online game. Please share any experiences. Thanks.
======
aaroneous
I had really obnoxious experiences with Akamai, Limelight and Panther Express.
Technically - their services were fine, it was just all the other layers of
people I had to deal with that was a pita.

<http://www.bitgravity.com> was my fav.

------
solomonjames
as long as its not streaming video or something, so far CloudFront/S3 from
Amazon Web Services has been very fast and easy to use, and you pay for what
you use. If you google for 37signals and AWS you can find their monthly bill,
and it was seemly low for all the data they used.

